# Can I join your club



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2010)

As I said in a previous thread I recently joined WW

My first weigh in - I have lost 5.5 lbs and strangely, lots of inches

So, a start


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome onboard the weight loss group hun. 
Great start.. anything you are unsure of just ask, we usually add our weight losses anywhere between Friday and Monday but no hard and fast rules x


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Hazel, absolutely delighted to have you join us!
Well done on the excellent start! 
Just add your loss each week on the Total weight loss thread and put the new total. Why not pop in and put this weeks loss - I think you will find you have helped us reach an excellent total!
If we can give any advice Hazel, please shout.
Remember to take your measurements too!


----------



## MargB (Dec 17, 2010)

Come and join us Hazel - the more the merrier!!!


----------



## rhall92380 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations Hazel!

Richard


----------

